
Ask HN: Which blog aggregators do you use? - tedmiston
Four months ago I started a personal blog after returning from PyCon full of energy to write.<p>While I was there, one speaker gave me a tip to help distribute posts by joining a blog aggregator.  That one in particular was Planet Python (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;planetpython.org), a &quot;feed of feeds&quot; for hundreds of Python blogs.  This is working well, and I haven&#x27;t been able to find anything else quite like it for other domains.<p>[Before I started I thought no one would read, but I&#x27;ve been lucky to have over 4k total unique visitors in less than six months with most traffic coming from Hacker News, Reddit, and Twitter.]<p>I&#x27;m wondering two things:<p>1. As an author, are there other blog aggregators out there to submit to for startups, entrepreneurs, software engineers, etc?<p>2. As a reader, do you subscribe to anything like an aggregated feed?  If not, how do you follow the startups and people you care about?
======
acemarke
I've been a blog junkie for the last 15+ years, and have accumulated a very
large list of blogs that I read. Some of them are aggregators, and there's
also a variety of individual blogs as well.

The main aggregators I subscribe to are DZone, EchoJS, JavascriptKicks, and
PlanetPython. (I also still subscribe to a few .NET-related aggregators, like
CodeBetter, MSDN Blogs, etc, but tend to just automatically mark those feeds
as read).

I've also finally set up a Twitter account and started following a number of
people, primarily those in the React community.

If anyone's actually interested, I've posted a copy of my tech blog
subscription list at [http://www.isquaredsoftware.com/files/bazqux-reader-
subscrip...](http://www.isquaredsoftware.com/files/bazqux-reader-
subscriptions-tech.xml) . Probably a bit crufty and some dead blogs in there I
need to prune, but there ya go.

~~~
tedmiston
This is a great list. Thanks for the share.

Out of curiosity, do you run BazQux Reader? I noticed some traffic coming from
it Google Analytics the other day for this post [0].

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12618741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12618741)

~~~
acemarke
Erm... I _use_ BazQux Reader, but I definitely don't own and operate it, if
that's what you're asking :)

Used to use Google Reader before it died. BazQux was by far the most similar
tool I could find as a replacement, and I've been incredibly happy with it. It
Just Works, and is totally worth every penny of the subscription. (Ditto for
Pinboard.)

